# Wasatch Mountain NAVHDA Spring Test Apr 30/May 1



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

If you are interested in bird dog training but just haven't had a chance to see how NAVHDA works, Come out to the Wasatch Mountain Chapter Spring Test this weekend at Muddy Road Outfitters in Benson Utah. http://muddyroad.net/
There's going to be some very nice versatile dogs there. Maybe some breeds you never heard of. 
Some of the events are: Field search, Water search, Retrieve by Drag, Pheasant track, and Long retrieve. Many of the entrants have hundreds - or even thousands of hours invested. ( hundreds to train the dog, thousands to train the handler :mrgreen: )

We are still in need of volunteers - especially on Saturday. 
If you can shoot or plant birds, throw a dead duck 20 ft, or fire a blank from a position of concealment......
Contact me ASAP!

Come on out and discover NAVHDA!


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I hunted Muddy Road this last winter. I have to say that older coulple that run that pheasant farm are top notch. If I wasn't running the AKC Hunt test this weekend I'd be up there. Good luck to everyone up that way. -Blake


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

We really need a couple more people for Saturday.


----------

